
In wake of anti-Islam video, Afghanistan blocks YouTube - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/09/in-wake-of-anti-islam-video-afghanistan-blocks-youtube/
======
tokenadult
Another story on same issue already on front page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4510742>

